# Copper Warranty



## plumplumb (Sep 9, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever had copper covered under warranty for defect?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nope, never. I have never had a customer call me to say the copper I installed is defective. Give details in your case.


----------

